# Joyetech Ultimo



## Stosta (8/7/16)

The Joyetech Ultimo!

Another Ceramic option, those heads look quite large, along with the juice holes, wonder if they will make an impact in the ceramic market?!

Here's the stats on http://www.heavengifts.com/Joyetech-Ultimo-Atomizer-4ml.html

*Product Introduction*

*Joyetech Ultimo Atomizer - 4ml* adopts new top filling system and has improved adjustable airflow control. New MG series heads especially provide great vaping experience, including the innovative MG Ceramic-0.5ohm head with long-lasting lifespan brings you a pure flavor ever.


*Parameters*

Capacity: 4ml
Size: 22mm x 54.8mm
Material: SS + Pyrex glass tube
Thread: 510 Thread

Color: black, silver


*ULTIMO comes with*


1 x complete Ultimo Atomizer (Inc.mouthpiece, top cap, vent pipe component, glass tube, atomizer base)
1 x MG Clapton 0.5ohm DL head

1 x MG Ceramic 0.5ohm DL head
1 x Spare mouthpiece
1 x Spare glass tube
4 x seal ring
4 x o ring
1 x warning card
1 x Manual and Warranty card

Reactions: Like 4


----------

